# Subscribed Forums Questions



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm trying out the subscribed forums feature, and have a few questions (some of them probably painfully obvious, but still...)

Is there any way to limit the pull-down list to just the forums I've subscribed to? Or, do I have to go back to the main page?

Main reason is that I'm not always getting the Gold membership forum, and I have no interest in the satellite RADIO (Sirius/XM) forums. Maybe someone can clarify it for me....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No the pull down does not change.

To see your subscribed forums click on the "User CP" button on the top of the screen, there you will see your custom forum list. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't always get the GC shown in the forum jump list either, depending on which page I am on.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I assume you know is does scroll... :sure:


----------

